# Fletching Jig



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good jig to use for *STRAIGHT* fletching* 5 inch feathers* on *aluminum arrows*. 
I have an older model (not even sure of brand), that I use for all my target arrows but am thinking about upgrading to fletch my hunting arrows. 
This is probably more psychological than anything else, as the arrows that I fletch fly as good as any I have purchased fletched. 
Still - perfection is perfection.
<----<<<


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

JoJan have one but left helix.Adjusts 3 or 4 fletch. Straight clamps can be bought i'm sure .Free...


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Blitz is what I have been using for years. I think it is a Michigan Based Company. They offer Straight , Right and Left Helical Clamps I have the Straight and use a 3 degree offset on my 2514 XX75 & XX78 Aluminum Arrows. Not sure why you would need something different unless your target arrows have a helical Set Up? In the Process of building a dozen as I type this have 3 more Arrows to do...
Newaygo1


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Blitzenburger is a Michigan company.located in Grand Ledge.Many consider their jig to be the best ever made!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Here's another one Joe.. Amazon.com : Grayling Fletching Jig w/Straight Clamp : Hunting Arrows : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Bitz


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

textox said:


> Blitzenburger is a Michigan company.located in Grand Ledge.Many consider their jig to be the best ever made!


Agree

Sent from my SM-T817V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

don said:


> Here's another one Joe.. Amazon.com : Grayling Fletching Jig w/Straight Clamp : Hunting Arrows : Sports & Outdoors


That is the one that I am looking to upgrade! 
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Newaygo1 said:


> Blitz is what I have been using for years. I think it is a Michigan Based Company. They offer Straight , Right and Left Helical Clamps I have the Straight and use a 3 degree offset on my 2514 XX75 & XX78 Aluminum Arrows. Not sure why you would need something different unless your target arrows have a helical Set Up? In the Process of building a dozen as I type this have 3 more Arrows to do...
> Newaygo1


That is the one I am looking at! For my (old) rest, I need to set up straight fletch, no offset! Fixed blades fly like field points!
<----<<<


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I also Shoot Fixed Broadheads, have for 25 Years +Magnus Stingers 125 2 Blades! I do not think you will see a Difference with a 3 degree Offset. I have used AAE Max Hunter Vanes, 4 inch Bohning Killer Vanes and now 3 inch Fusion Vanes. Not difference in where my Arrow Impacts the Target. I doubt a 3 degree will change anything. But some feel / think you have to use longer Vane and Some like Helical others an Offset and some like you Straight. Yu cannot tell from Straight to a 3 Degree Offset! I also use a CAP Whisker Biscuit (the original WB) have for the last 20 years or so years and being I shoot a 2514 it requires an XL Biscuit now find those TODAY! CAP offered them then Trophy Ridge did for maybe a Year. Then they stated they would have the XL for years to Come the Next Year It was Gone and sad part is the CS Person Changed and 4 years Later he did not even know they Offered the XL Size he argued that they never sold an XL I sent him a Copy of the Packaging showing the XL listed! Anyway USe what WORK's best for You I have been fletching 3 Degree Vanes and Feathers for ever. Just put a Dozen 2514 Whackmaster Shafts together that had 4 inch Feathers (Nugent Zebra Striped made by Easton Shafts / Arrows) As I had them for years and since the 2514 is no longer offered by Easton. Could not see letting them go to Waste I have another Dozen plus 3 Dozen XX75 in Advantage / Break Out Camo and 2 Dozen XX78's I found when Easton Dropped the 2514 Size. I going thru some old Arrow Boxes and found the Whackmaster Arrows! Peel off the Feathers and put some 3 Inch Shield Cut Fusion in Flo Yel on them will be shooting some Tomorrow.!!!
Enjoy Your 4th!!!
Newaygo1


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Joe,
There is an Adjustment on the Blitz that allows one to make it Straight or some Degree Offset with some Allen Wrenches you can change it. Helical Clamps are just to twisted for the WB Rest. 
I have fletched my 2514 and some Gold Tip 7595 using the same set up. Now I only fletch my 2514's...
Newaygo1


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Forgot to mention;
Clamp Release Tape
I use this on the Clamp it helps with adhesion build up. it is a foil that has adhesive to attach it to the clamp. As over time the fletching adhesive build up and scraping the clamp could damage it where as as you just peel off the tape and replace it. I like that clamp is metal at least the one I use it. Not Plastic.
Newaygo1


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought a Grayling years ago, came with 3 position setting where to place vanes, and a right twist jig, you had to order left and straight.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Buy a Bitzenberg jig buy once cry once. Best jig for the money. I had my own shop many years ago and had a dozen on a turntable to help speed things up. Made great arrows with them. I only have a half dozen left. I gave and sold the rest. I only use them a few times a year but still love how they work..

BTW Bitz not Blitz...


----------

